# Gaming Expectations



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2013)

So my friend and I have started a new video series this month. Called gaming expectations. We go over the game of that month and what we hope they are. We then at the end of the month make a new video saying if they lived up to that, exceeded, or somehow worse. Then start to talk about the next month, in this case April. Wanna hear your views on titles this month and what you think of them, list em below! 

P.S. - Yes, aware my mic sucks. I used the crappy headset instead of my good MIC. Next time will change that. 

MARCH - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQnNd74clJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2013)

I like how this got 1-starred like immediately. 

Made an enemy or two, crazy?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2013)

Hehe I did  It was bound to happen. Anime/Japanese lovers mostly hate my stance on gaming and claim I'm what's wrong with gaming, hahaha the irony.


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2013)

Inb4 Hati says "More western shit/garbage/trash."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

More western shit/garbage/trash


----------



## DaKakz (Mar 3, 2013)

All of those games are cool expect for NUNS3.

Very good vid, enjoyed it!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 3, 2013)

On *Army of Two: Devil's Cartel*: The entire studio that made the game was let go last month (more than a month before the game's release date). That doesn't mean the game is bad, but it does not show EA had a lot of faith in Visceral Montreal.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2013)

Wait there were two studios? I thought Visceral was one studio who did Dead Space. 

@Thanks everyone else who commented and watched! ^_^


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 3, 2013)

Watched.
Needed more rpgs.

Will wait for the Crazymoronx version.
"Ugh shit played purty gewd n shit"


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2013)

Needed more RPGS? Hey it's March, blame developers for not putting those out haha.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 4, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Wait there were two studios? I thought Visceral was one studio who did Dead Space.
> 
> @Thanks everyone else who commented and watched! ^_^


That I am aware of, Visceral is primarily the studio you know of, but they had a studio is Melbourne, Australia close in 2011 and the studio mentioned above closed too.

Now I think all that is left with the Visceral Games label is the main studio in California.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah gotcha. Shame...I hope the game is still well made then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 4, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Watched.
> Needed more rpgs.
> 
> Will wait for the Crazymoronx version.
> "Ugh shit played purty gewd n shit"



Silly Rabbit CMX is dead.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2013)

Well tomb raider def lived up to it...actually past it I believe. Same with Castlevania...next up God of War.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2013)

You talking about the 3ds Castlevania ? how was it ?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2013)

Loved it, very very very solid!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FSDhwe_EVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 6, 2013)

Interesting idea for a series. I'll try and watch the video when I find the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay thanks! This one is really long (March is big!) but April won't be nearly as long =)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2013)

God of War somehow wasn't even "Good"...damn it!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldwhqemRNqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

